
Show HN: Lint – run linters from go test - vendakka
https://www.timeferret.com/lint
======
vendakka
Hi,

I'm the author. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

This library allows you to run a variety of linters as part of go test. It
also supports whitelisting false positives. It reduces the need for build
scripts, makes CI integration easy and lets projects enforce linter usage
without extra scripts. I built it while working on our mobile app (which is
written in Go) and have found it useful so far.

The below example test will check for gofmt usage, run go tool vet --shadow,
golint, errcheck, gosimple and gostaticcheck

    
    
      import (
          "testing"
          "github.com/surullabs/lint"
      ) 
    
    
      func TestLint(t *testing.T) {
          if err := lint.Default.Check("./..."); err != nil {
              t.Fatal("lint failures: %v", err)
          }
      }
    

Please let me know if you find this useful and if you'd like any features
added/removed/modified.

